# Sawiko Scooter Racks



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

I have read many post about scooter racks - and when we ordered our new van i decided we needed to do our research properly.

We shortlisted two brands - Linnepe and Sawiko.

In the end we chose Sawiko due to the design / quality.

They make excellent racks - and will happily fit them if you visit the factory. 

The result for us is a nice quality all aluminium rack . 

I would recommend them for their professional attitude.to anyone who wants a good quality job. 

We dealt with Herr Puschmann - Sawiko are based in Neuenkirchen-Vorden. 
The racks can also be bought in kit form. 
Not sure who the UK dealer is ??

Happy Travels


----------

